# Activist group accuses Newport RI police of harassment



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

An activist group accuses the Newport police of harassing residents.
STOP, which stands for Stop Terrorizing Our People, held a rally yesterday in front of the Newport Police Department headquarters to protest against the alleged harassment. Its organizer Patrick Baker says harassment complaints against particular officers aren't taken seriously.
Acting Chief Michael McKenna says the complaints are being taken seriously and are being investigated. He says the problems aren't systemic and the department is taking measures to hold people accountable.
STOP is also asking police officers to stop alleged racial profiling. Its members want a citizens review oversight board, which would be elected, to look into such matters.


----------

